
How to Become a Product Manager - patgenzler
https://medium.com/excitingrole/want-to-become-a-product-manager-develop-these-skills-first-f42513087ce
======
ziszis
The post misses an important ingredient that separates most product managers
from great product managers: strategy/vision.

The best product managers have a clear point of view on the long-term and
where the product should go. You will see them engaging the CEO (depending on
size of company) on core assumptions across the company. They will reshape
decisions in sales and marketing re: customer selection.

Without strategy & vision, you have a PM filling in an ROI spreadsheet. What
do customers want vs. what is the engineering cost?

